# Να δούμε πόσο θα κρατήσει



## Alexandra (Sep 10, 2009)

Από χτες, το κτίριο του γυμνασίου που βρίσκεται δίπλα στο σπίτι μου είναι φρεσκοβαμμένο. Όλη η πρόσοψη (και το εσωτερικό, υποθέτω), οι μάντρες και τα κάγκελα. Θα μετρήσω πόσες μέρες θα περάσουν μέχρι κάποιο ανεγκέφαλο με σπρέι κάνει την πρώτη "εικαστική παρέμβαση". Όταν πηγαίνω σε ξένες πόλεις, όπου οι τοίχοι των κτιρίων δεν είναι παραμορφωμένοι, οι κολόνες δεν έχουν κολλημένες αηδιαστικές αφίσες διαφημίσεων και δεν κρέμονται τερατώδη πανό στη μέση του δρόμου (συγχαρητήρια, δήμαρχε Ζωγράφου, για τον τρόπο που βρήκατε να ενημερώνετε τους δημότες σας), κυριολεκτικά πενθώ για τα χάλια των ελληνικών πόλεων.


----------

